# Clinique Shimmering Tones powder - face highlighter



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

Has anyone tried these from Clinique?











I can't find them on Cliniques website for some reason, but I saw them at the counter yesterday and omg....they are soooo gorgeous. The shimmer factor is so gorgeous, and the milling is soooo much finer than MAC MSF! I am very tempted to buy the peach/rose one. Does anyone have on of these and have some feedback?

They are LE and come in Golden Bronze, Blushing Bronze, Peach Bronze and Bare Bronze.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 20, 2007)

I only have the pink one but I regret not getting all of the rest that I had the opportunity to. They're way more glowy than glittery and last all day on me. It doesn't make me look greasy, just a softer look. I've had one of them for at least three years I think and I use it all the time and it still looks pretty new. I think those came out around Christmas. You're lucky they're still there because they're LE.


----------



## user79 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think here in Europe they have released these new for a summer collection. According the makeupbag website, they should also be re-released in the Stated.


----------



## Taj (Apr 20, 2007)

I tried the latest whites.  Very reflective.  I put them on the browbone and they serves very good highlighter.  I haven't try them on my cheeks, but IMO its great that I can wear each colour individually  (as each colour has a different undertone) or brush on the cheek as highlighhter.


----------



## misspaillettes (Apr 20, 2007)

in France, I thought it was a special edition for Summer 2005 or 2006, just in one colour (peach-pink-bronze)...





 though, it is still available in a few stores...


the new limited edition powder for this summer is this one : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



available in "01 Peony and 02 Posy"


*** MissP*, first post from France


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 20, 2007)

this bronzer is GORGEOUS..this makes my fair skin look ALIVE in the mornings..this gives me such a gorgeous bronzey glow..i love it


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 30, 2007)

I went to the counter to see if they had them and they did. I got the peach bronze one and it's really pretty and glowy. I think I like it more than my pink one.


----------



## kristiawati (May 13, 2007)

Dear all,

I just bought 3 colors of shimmering tones: golden bronze, blushing bronze & peach bronze. I really love them.

I just wonder if the color shimmering tones sweets & peach bronze a big different or they are almost the same color? How about the pink chocolate & bare bronze?
I can not see clearly the color on internet.

Thank you,
Lucy


----------



## xiahe (May 14, 2007)

i saw these on the website and i really wanted to try them!  i just bought one of those milani glimmerstripes tho (similar to BB shimmerbricks and MAC MSFs) but i wonder how they compare to the new clinique ones?


----------



## yummy411 (May 16, 2007)

miss,
i just preordered the shimmer compacts that come with flower decorations.. i totally agree with you that they are more finely milled than mac's stuff.. which gives a softer, more subtle glow... i can't wait to get it.. i might add more to the order since this actual topic helped me to pinpoint what i like so much about it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   besides.. at clinique you get a bunch of free gift with purchase


----------



## xiahe (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_besides.. at clinique you get a bunch of free gift with purchase
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i LOOOOVE clinique bonus time haha.


----------



## Artemis (May 19, 2007)

They have them in the clinique counter where I live. I am very tempted. I missed out on the MAC skin finishes and I am not a blush fan so these maybe what I have been searching for.


----------



## gujifijian (Sep 6, 2008)

I have the Bare Bronze..it's really nice but now that I see other colors, I wish I gotten in peach as well. I noticed that if u can't find these, u could also use Flirt Cosmetic's Bronzer. It's really pretty too!  It's only available at Kohls though!


----------



## frocher (Sep 7, 2008)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Misstink (Sep 7, 2008)

that was 2007s limited edition summer powder.  this year Clinique had one in a bronze tone (no pink, sad), but it was just 4 Huge squares.  and the flower one someone showed is now a perment product =D


----------

